# How many cm were you when you had your epidural?



## youngwife20

Just wondered what is the norm

I had an induced labour with pesserie then hormone drip then they gave me epidural at 3cm they said we will give it early seen as your having a managed labour. how long were you in labour by the time you were gonna have ur epi


----------



## shterr612

I was in labor for about 6 hours. I was having very strong contractions. I'm glad I got it, because it allowed me to relax a bit and because I was already far along enough, there was not the same risk that it would cause everything to stop.


----------



## gretavon

Labor started at 5:30am went to the hospital at 12n and got the epi probably around 3 or 4pm and had him at 8:37pm! Smooth sailing the whole time. Edit: i was 3cm when i got my epi


----------



## youngwife20

hmm by the sounds of it it must have been the fact that i had it too soon! :)


----------



## Celesse

About 5cm, due to high fetal heart rate and need for medical monitoring and probable intervention. Ended up with a C-Section at 9cm as DD just wasn't happy.


----------



## zebbed89

I had my epi at 3cm as I had pre e every time I had a contraction my bp shot through the roof. I had my lo withing 6hours of having the epi no intervention xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

I had my epidural at 4cm as I was in so much pain and scared!


----------



## holidaysan

3 or 4cms and LO was born around 4 hours later, maybe sooner. I did have drugs to speed labour up though.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Great question.

With my first I had originally wanted to go natural. However, I was also open to an epidural. I waited as long as I could, until 7 cm. It was complete relief after I got it though. I was able to rest up for a but until I got to 10, and then started pushing.


----------



## roomaloo

7 cms as I'd been in labour for 40 hrs. Baby didn't make an appearance for another 10!! I was exhausted!


----------



## elohcin

With my one hospital birth, I had been laboring for 9 hours and was 6 cm.


----------



## clarsair

I ticked 8cm - but only because there was no option to put 9cm! I always thought that would be classed as 'too late', but apparently not.


----------



## holidaysan

Im assuming 3cm is the earliest you can have one?


----------



## jenniferttc1

I got it at 4cms about 4 hours into labor I think. Thank god I did, I still had another long 14 hours to go! I was not progressing really cause I was so tensed up, but It got faster after the epi a little.


----------



## stephanyox

I was 5cms when i asked for the epidural, but before the lady could get down to me i was 10cms and pushing! Glad i didnt have it and done with gas and air! :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

I was 9cm when i had my epidural, I was stuck at 9cm for over 7/8 hours and was begging for it so once the surgeon came out of theatre they gave me an epidural which totally relaxed me and i then started getting urges to push and he was out half hour after getting the epidural. The epidural got rid of all the contraction pain but because id only just had it adminasterd i could still feel the urges to push thankfully.


----------



## Radiance

With my first I went natural, with my son I had placenta abruption and needed a emergency c-section so I had the option of getting the epi or them putting me out!
I wanted to see my baby right then so I chose the epi!! I was dilated an 9! 
Before the epi, I couldn't feel anything, no contraction, I didn't even know that my water had already broken.


----------



## robinator

7


----------



## skc22

I had a 5 day induction and got an epi due to exhaustion at 8cm (4 days into it). Just as well because I was pushing for 6 hours. I had it turned down though so I could still feel the contractions but the edge was taken off which was perfect for me. I don't know how you push when you are completely numb. I was taken to theatre for trial of forceps before my EMCS and they turned to epi up to completely numb me then were yelling at me to push. There was no way I could without having some feeling


----------



## luz

I didn't get to the hospital until i was 5 cm and i asked for it right away.


----------



## MegnJoe

5cn, and I didn't even know I was contracting except for mild period pains after I was induced. I wonder if I wasn't pressured into an epi how I would have done on.my own :)


----------



## XJessicaX

5cm. But I had been in labour 15.5 hours with 3 minutely, 1.5 minute contractions with a back to back baby who wasnt moving! Just couldnt bare the thought of only being half way.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

4 with #1. 9 with #2 (super fast labor, docs didn't check until after and it didn't work anyway lol).


----------



## Mummy Bean

I was doing real good in the pook with just g&a but then lo turned round n got stuck so got the epi at 8cm just to help at the last bit. 

they gave me the lowest dose...so not to slow things down too much...so still had pain and cud move legs but help me cope and even enjoy labour.


----------



## Mummythree

I was 7cms dilated with both dds when i had my epidural.
with both they were back to back and i was in labour a long long time.


----------



## momof2tobe

I was 4cm. they told me that epidural doesnt stop the labor. its a myth! Its the IV fluid that can stop it. usually they give those two together but since they were preparing me for a c section i already had the fluid connected. After epidural it took about 5 hours till i was fully dialated.


----------



## Beaney192

I was induced with LO and had my epi at 4cms.


----------



## armywife11

water broke on its own. 4 almost 5 cm. They would give it to you sooner here but I was determined to wait. I did have complications that forced me to take pit with it but the epidural did not cause it as my contractions had slowed on their own before getting it and days prior when I was having NSTs. 

Labor was 12 hours.


----------



## socitycourty

i'd been in labor 24 hours with my waters spontaneously broken so they were trying to speed it up


----------



## Spunky

I picked 2 but at last check I was still 1cm. The nurses came in after seeing my contractions though (I was on pitocin) and started offering all kinds of drugs, I took whatever they would give me! I got 2 shots then got my epidural.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I got a spinal at 9cm because they had to use forceps to get him out. 

Based on the pain beforehand I found it manageable until 7cm. But I don't enjoy any pain to be honest so next time it's an epidural from 2-3cm hopefully! xx


----------



## youngwife20

thanks for your answers everyone!! intrestign to read


----------



## BrieAnne

Since it was my first, I wanted to know what contractions were like so I would know next time around. I waited to get the epi until I was having constant contractions and I couldn't take it much longer. Mostly also because I was scared of the epi, but in the end it was nothing and thought I should have gotten it sooner, but was proud that I waited that long! I was 6cm, almost 7.


----------



## Librastar2828

I had mine at 9.5cm/10cm.. It was day three I was exhausted and baby's head was turned to the side so I had to have My waters broken and contractions increased to get him out.. Still went on for 5-7 hours after and he was born with the kiwi cup so glad I had it.. This time I think I may ask for it sooner..


----------



## MariaF

I got mine at 7cm because baby was back to back and pain was unbearable. Thing is...it didn't work! As in they put it in but after 3 top ups I was still in pain! Anaesthetist couldn't believe it!

Had spinal afterwards for a forceps delivery.


----------



## Rowan75

7cms as the delivery suite was closed and I was on a normal ward until 7 cm


----------



## PammyJ

6cm! And then I could relax and it helped me dialate more..


----------

